# Our New Tombstones along with Some other things..



## HalloweenHaunter (Mar 6, 2011)

Here are some of our new tombstones- 























Along with my new Monster Mud Reaper-









Saloon Pictures-
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.191276400950987.46505.117444691667492&type=1


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great looking props HH!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great tombstones (I Emma Ghost is my fave!!!) and love the textures and amount of fringing on the mud reaper - it all looks awesome!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those all look great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That reaper is impressive, and I always enjoy punny tombstones.


----------



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

those are very cool looking! great job!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

I love the reaper. Bigger "is" better.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those all look great.


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love your mud monster and tombstones.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice!


----------

